# [VirtualBox] No consigo configurar red Anfitrion (bridge)

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Uso ubuntu, yo se que no es foro, pero en mi desktop uso Gentoo y sigo mucho este foro porque creo que aqui hay mal level que en otros foros. Asi que, espero y puedan ayudarme con la configruacion de red Anfitrion (bridge).

Utilizo Ubuntu 9.10 AMD64 con los siguientes paquetes instalados:

- uml-utilities

- brige-utils

- virtualbox-ose

- virtualbox-ose-guest-sources

- virtualbox-ose-guest-utils

- virtualbox-guest-additions

- virtualbox-ose-source

- virtualbox-ose-guest-x11

Instalo los paquetes y verifico que se hayan levantado los modulos de virtualbox:

# lsmod | grep vbox

```
vboxnetflt

vboxnetadp

vboxdrv
```

Compruebo las interfaces:

# ifconfig -a

```
vboxnet0  Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 0a:00:27:00:00:00  

          DIFUSIÓN MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1

          Paquetes RX:0 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          Paquetes TX:0 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          colisiones:0 long.colaTX:1000 

          Bytes RX:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

// tambien aparece: eth0, wlan0 y lo
```

Buscando en internet sobre el tema mismo, encuentro que es necesario realizar un punte de red para comunicar los tuneles realizados, en donde cada tunel (tap0, tap1, etc...) correspondera a una interface de red virtual, asi que es necesario realizar tanto tuneles como interfaces quiera usar, en mi caso solo quiero 1 interface virtual, asi que seria solo tap0, y pues crear el punete br0 y levantar los servicios. Asi que, realizo lo siguiente:

1- Levante el Servidor DHCP con dnsmasq.

Les adelanto como informacion adicional que mi interface eth0 esta sin cable, ya que el internet lo recivo por wlan0 (inalambrica) y el rango de IP que recive mi wlan0 es de 192.168.1.*, me la asigna el DHCP del Router, en donde el rango es: 192.168.1.10 - 192.168.1.40 (asi lo configure mi router).

# cat /etc/dnsmasq.conf

```
interface=eth0

listen-address=127.0.0.1

dhcp-range=192.168.1.50,192.168.1.100,12h
```

# /etc/init.d/dnsmasq start (sale OK, levantado con exito)

2- Creo el tunel, el punete y levanto los servicios

# cat /etc/network/interfaces

```
auto lo

iface lo inet loopback

# creo el tunel

auto tap0

iface tap0 inet manual

up ifconfig $IFACE 0.0.0.0 up

down ifconfig $IFACE down

tunctl_user diabliyo

# creo el puente, que tome IP dhcp y asigno el tunel al final

auto br0

iface br0 inet dhcp

bridge_ports all tap0
```

# ifup tap0

```
Set 'tap0' persistent and owned by uid 1000
```

# ifup br0

```
Waiting for br0 to get ready (MAXWAIT is 32 seconds).

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.2

Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Listening on LPF/br0/00:23:5a:c9:32:f8

Sending on   LPF/br0/00:23:5a:c9:32:f8

Sending on   Socket/fallback

DHCPDISCOVER on br0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6

DHCPDISCOVER on br0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10

DHCPDISCOVER on br0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17

DHCPDISCOVER on br0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16

DHCPDISCOVER on br0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12

No DHCPOFFERS received.

No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
```

Asi que, pues aqui me quede  :Sad: , no tengo idea porque no obtiene IP :S...

alguna idea ?

----------

## quilosaq

Para configurar la interfaz (virtual) de tu máquina virtual sólo tienes que elegir la configuración de red como ya has hecho (Anfitrión -bridge- ) y en nombre elegir wlan0. Arranca la máquina (virtual) y configura el sistema operativo -no has dicho que piensas poner- para que tome ip en la interfaz virtual usando dhcp.

Los dispositivos software TUN, TAP y BR están pensados para hacer "bridges" con interfaces reales en sistemas linux.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Para configurar la interfaz (virtual) de tu máquina virtual sólo tienes que elegir la configuración de red como ya has hecho (Anfitrión -bridge- ) y en nombre elegir wlan0. Arranca la máquina (virtual) y configura el sistema operativo -no has dicho que piensas poner- para que tome ip en la interfaz virtual usando dhcp.
> 
> Los dispositivos software TUN, TAP y BR están pensados para hacer "bridges" con interfaces reales en sistemas linux.

 

Hola:

Pues simplemente el dhcp no responde, no se si checaste el final del post ??, pero el bridge (br0) no obtiene IP  :Sad: , o viamente cuando levanto la maquina virtual esta tampoco obtiene IP  :Sad: ....

Lo que no he probado es establecer como interface a wlan0, ya que siempre pongo: tap0, ya que segun el tunel (tapX) es el que se especifica como interface "fisica", pero lo que tu comentas confunde mucho y pone en duda el uso de tap0 :S, si escojo wlan0, entonces de que sirve usar el bridge ?.

bye

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

La unica solucion que encontre "de momento", es correr la maquina virtual con la opcion Adaptador Solo-Anfitrion, y no como bridge (Adaptador de Puente), en este caso lo que hice fue elejir el modo Adaptador Solo-Anfitrion, posteriormente puse como interface a vboxnet0. Cabe recalcar que vboxnet0 (antes de inciar la VBox) no tenia IP asignada, una vez iniciada la VBox el interface vboxnet0 ya tenia un IP asignado, el cual era: 192.168.56.1, dentro de la VBox (Windows XP) tenia un IP 192.168.56.101.

En este caso el dispositivo vboxnet0 con IP 192.168.56.1 la hacia de "router", ya que para hacer ping a la Vbox (Windows XP), tenia que especificar la direccion de la propia VBox (192.168.56.101).

Asi que, de momento tengo conexion e interaccion VBox - PC y PC - VBox.

Ahora quisiera saber como le hago para que funcione el modo Adaptador de Puente (bridge) ?, ya que mi finalidad es poder hacer ping a la VBox desde cualquier equipo de mi red y no solo del equipo donde tengo corriendo la VBox.

bye

----------

## quilosaq

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> ya que mi finalidad es poder hacer ping a la VBox desde cualquier equipo de mi red y no solo del equipo donde tengo corriendo la VBox.
> 
> bye

 

Lo que pretendes tiene 2 soluciones que se me ocurran:

1º Meter la VBox en tu red (red ip). Supongo que tus intefaces siguen como dijiste (wlan0, up y configurada y eth0 down). Para esto tienes que hacer lo que dije en mi ultimo post. El puente de red que se utiliza es interno de VirtualBox (no es tu br0) y no tiene ip ni falta que le hace.

2º Meter la VBox en una red (red ip) propia y darle conectividad a tu red. Para esto tienes que utilizar el modo Adaptador Solo-Anfitrion. En este caso, lo mas facil es que utilices como interfaz del anfitrión para conectar la que ya te ha preparado VirtualBox, es decir vboxnet0, Aquí hay mas trabajo por hacer. Ahora tienes que hacer que el anfitrión enrute trafico entre vboxnet0 y wlan0 para lo cual tendrás que utilizar iptables (o algún otro software de enrutamiento ip). Si tienes mucho empeño en usar tap0 puedes hacerlo en sustitución de vboxnet0 pero el resultado debe ser el mismo.

----------

## opotonil

Si el bridge lo estas intentando crear con una interface wireless vete olvidandolo... muy pocas lo permiten.

Puedes ver algo mas de informacion por la parte final de la primera pagina de este post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-579065-highlight-kvm.html

Salu2.

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Gracias a ambos por contestar...

opotonil: Revisare el link y vere que hago.

quilosaq: lo de IPTABLES suena muy bien, pero... serviria si por ejemplo en vez de inicializar tap0, mejor utilizo a vboxnet0 ?, vaya, crear todos el show como lo vengo haciendo (br0 y tap0), solo que en vez de crear a tap0, mejor me brinco ese paso, y solamente creo a br0, despues asocio a vboxnet0 con el punete (br0), creen que funcione ?.... Ya que, pues efectivamente eth0 no la estoy usando, y la idea es que los usuarios puedan hacer ping a la VBox de mi red.

Lo rato tambienp es que dnsmasq no funciona :S, por que sera que no me daba IP ??, si estaba bien configurado y levantado ?

bye

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> despues asocio a vboxnet0 con el punete (br0), creen que funcione ?....

 

Pues si que funciona, al menos a mi me funciona bién, creo el puente br0:

 *Quote:*   

> bridge_br0="eth0"
> 
> config_eth0=( "null" )
> 
> config_br0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )
> ...

 

en este punto decir que eth0 es la tarjeta de red cableada, la cual no está en uso.

La tarjeta inalambrica que está en uso ra0 pertenece a otra red (192.168.121.1/24).

Para enlazar br0 con vbox0 uso el siguiente código:

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/sh
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.br0 start && VBoxAddIF vbox0 esteban br0
> 
> 

 

VBoxAddIF  es un comando y esteban es el usuario que correrá virtualbox, me parece que hay que poner un par de reglas en iptables para permitir a 192.168.0.1 -->(br0=>vbox0) que salga a internet y poner a 1 el archivo /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Hola:
> 
> Gracias a ambos por contestar...
> 
> opotonil: Revisare el link y vere que hago.
> ...

 

Para que el puente haga su trabajo debes asignarle al menos 2 interfaces. Una va a ser vboxnet0, pero tendrás que añadir alguna mas. Entiendo que debería ser wlan0 y que no tiene sentido que añadas tu eth0 porque no hay ninguna maquina conetada por ahí. Tendrás que configurar en la maquina virtual la interfaz virtual para dhcp (o poner una ip manualmente de las de la red wlan0).

En cuanto a dnsmasq creo que no funciona porque la interfaz a la que debe dar servicio (eth0) esta apagada. Prueba a levantarla manualmente (ifconfig eth0 up).

----------

